
Off by One – A 1.2MB self contained web browser - smusamashah
http://offbyone.com
======
compressedgas
This site seems to have been producing the same error message since 2016. So
here is the IA WBM link:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20161125195732/http://offbyone.co...](http://web.archive.org/web/20161125195732/http://offbyone.com/offbyone/)

~~~
smusamashah
[http://offbyone.com/offbyone/index.htm](http://offbyone.com/offbyone/index.htm)

------
smusamashah
I shared the wrong link This is correct one.
[http://offbyone.com/offbyone/index.htm](http://offbyone.com/offbyone/index.htm)

